# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Descubriendo el sistema de suministro de agua de la ciudad de Nueva York

## Jonasino

> Como coordinadora del Programa de regalo de árboles de NYRP, trabajo con docenas de organizaciones asociadas en toda la ciudad de Nueva York. Recientemente, aprovechamos la oportunidad de ahondar aún más profundamente en la obra de uno de nuestros socios, el Departamento de Protección Ambiental (DEP, por sus siglas en inglés) de la ciudad de Nueva York.
> 
> Junto con Chris Vanterpool, director de administración de becas de NYRP, hicimos un recorrido por el sistema de suministro de agua de la ciudad de Nueva York, dirigido por la Oficina de Educación del DEP. El grupo de excursión lo conformaron educadores informales de organizaciones como el Museo Americano de Historia Natural, el Departamento de Parques y Recreación de la Ciudad de Nueva York, la organización Trees New York y el equipo SOBRO HEAT. Todos teníamos un objetivo común: entender de dónde proviene nuestra agua y compartir dicha información con los miles de neoyorquinos a quienes servimos durante todo el año.
> 
> Esto fue lo que aprendí.
> 
> El sistema de suministro de agua de la ciudad de Nueva York ofrece aproximadamente mil millones de galones de agua potable cada día a más de ocho millones de residentes de la ciudad de Nueva York a través de un proceso complejo y vital. El agua de la superficie de la ciudad de Nueva York es suministrada desde una red de 19 embalses y tres lagos controlados. La visita se enfocó en el sistema de Croton, por lo que visitamos ambas partes históricas del sistema, así como partes que todavía están en uso en la actualidad.
> 
> La mañana comenzó en el embalse West Branch, http://www.nyc.gov/html/dep/html/wat...t_branch.shtml, formado por la represa de West Branch del Río Croton. El embalse consta de dos cuencas y contiene ocho mil millones de galones en toda su capacidad.
> ...


Fuente: https://www.nyrp.org/es/blog/discove...supply-system/

----------

F. Lázaro (05-sep-2015),sergi1907 (05-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

